# TWISM's Media Room



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

Room is a 2nd living room as we just have a one floor home but its plenty big and I am excited I got a room to use while my wife got to have a room of her own. This room was the best size but has tons of windows so we tinted them and used heavy curtains and its decent in the day but we mostly watch at night so it becomes a non issue. Old picture of desk area showing no canned lights and old dual MFW-15 setup. 

JVC RS-40
114" Carada BW
Onkyo PR-SC5508 (Marantz AV7005 pictured in the rack, sold since pic taken)
Oppo BDP-93
Xbox, PS3, Dish 922
Emotiva 8.3, 6.3, ERD
CHT 18.1 T
URC MX-6000 (Control 3 zones of lighting)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a nice neat comfortable set up..with some nice gear :T


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Love it! Such a comfy looking room!!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice setup!! Love the apple products!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice setup. Congrats


----------



## Kimwyn (Jan 1, 2011)

Unbelievable set up!!!! Congrats!!!! What are the dimensions of the room?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Very, very nice! What kind of AV rack is that?

Ooops, I just went back and saw its a VTI...nice. Any pros/cons with the VTI?

Im interested in one now.:spend::whistling:


----------

